# (Offtopic) ¿se puede conectar dos PCs con cabe USB?(cerrado)

## esteban_conde

Me han regaldo un portatil viejo y no le funciona el CDrom, tiene w98 instalado y querria instalarle una gentoo ligerita pero claro para hacerlo debo hacerlo por red o comprar un CDrom externo que no se si w98 me lo va a reconocer pues para cualquier cosa me pide el cd de instalación y claro no puede leerlo.

Tengo un cable USB macho macho para conectar los dos PCs (el portatil y el de sobremesa) pero no hay forma de configurar la conexión, he visto varios manuales para conectar por el puerto serie con cable cruzado pero nada para hacerlo con el cable que tengo.

Si alguno sabe algo del tema me hará un gran favor, mas que nada por aprender.

----------

## pcmaster

Si el portátil tiene red, es lo más fácil. Puedes iniciar con un disquet de arranque de Linux e instalar desde ahí.

----------

## Gerator

Yo tengo un portatil y en su dia me enfrente al mismo problema. Es un thinkpad 560Z y no tiene ni CDROM ni disquetera ni nada de nada.

Para mi la solucion fue comprar un adaptador para montar el disco duro en mi sobremesa y hacer toda la instalacion desde alli (asi ademas ahorras cantidad de tiempo compilando). Tambien se puede hacer la instalacion sobre un dispositivo de almacenamiento USB asi que te valdria una caja externa para discos duros de 2,5'' (tambien lo he probado sin problemas). Esto ultimo es lo mas comodo ya que no te toca abrir y tratear dentro del sobremesa y ademas con la caja puedes montarte un disco duro externo.

Un saludo.

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Quote:*   

> Si el portátil tiene red, es lo más fácil. Puedes iniciar con un disquet de arranque de Linux e instalar desde ahí.

 

De eso se trata queria saber si se pueden comunicar los dos ordenadores mediante un cable USB que es de lo que dispongo ahora, para poner tarjeta de red tengo que comprar una pcmcia con salida a red y no se si merece la pena (creo que va a ser que si).

----------

## kabutor

claro que te merece la pena, es mas sin tarjeta de red hoy en dia poca cosa vas a poder hacer, y mas sin cdrom.

Una vez tengas la tarjeta de red, lo mejor, si no tienes nada instalado en el portatil es usar la knoppix arrancarla en un pc iniciar el terminal server, y desde el portatil arrancar desde la red dentro del terminal server de Knoppix y una vez con eso ya puedes copiar lo que quieras de un pc a otro, formatear el portatil e instalar un linux windows etc.

----------

## esculapio

Yo se lo hice a una portatil con pentium 100 pero con el puerto de la impresora con un cable cruzado. Si es w98 hay que recordar que el soporte usb es bastante malo, y siempre necesitas el cd  para todo.

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Quote:*   

>  y desde el portatil arrancar desde la red

 

Esto me interesa, me estoy bajado floppies para arrancar desde sourceforge pero no doy con ninguno el adaptador me dice que es un rtl8139 pero he probado ya todos incluido el universal y ni se enciende el led de la tarjeta.

Si sabeis de algun sitio para bajarme alguna utilidad para arrancar desde la red con una rtl8139 hacedmelo saber please.

----------

## pcmaster

El chip realtek 8139 usa el módulo 8139too.

----------

## esteban_conde

Lo maximo que he conseguido es montar con mount -t smbfs //portatil/c$ en /mnt/portatil y ver desde el portatil el directorio /home/esteban que es el unico usuario que he creado con smbpasswd -a  esteban, claro que no es eso lo que quiero que seria algo como lo que apuntaba kabutor pero no hallo la forma de conseguir un disquete para que me arranque desde la red.

----------

## pcmaster

Intenta bajarte los disquetes de arranque de Slackware. Son como un live-cd pero en 5 ó 6 disquetes (ahora no recuerdo exactamente cuántos). Cuando hayas iniciado con ellos puedes cargar el módulo 8139too, configurar la red, hacer el chroot e instalar desde ahí mismo.

----------

## LinuxBlues

La respuesta a la pregunta del hilo es extraordinariamente sencilla, lástima que el portátil antiguo use USB-1.1 seguramente...

make menuconfig y /    usbnet

voilá

Hay un pequeño detalle que no debes pasar por alto, los dos pcs deben estar conectados entre sí con el cable que mencionas cuando los inicies, pero va de vicio. El LiveCD incluye usbnet por defecto, lástima que no puedas usarlo...

La puñeta es descargar el stage3 y el snapshot, para descomprimirlos y la versión adecuada del gentoo-sources, cualquier distro en disquetes debería soportar vfat y tener tar...    porque usar split para dividirlos en disquetes y juntarlos con cat (ojo, siempre >>) debe ser traumático...

----------

## esteban_conde

Retomo el hilo para al menos contaros como va la experiencia, la verdad es que voy avanzando muuuuuy despacio, he conseguido mediante unos disquetes de instalación de debian con un pequeño truco (cuando se para por no encontrar el cdrom cnotrol+alt+f2 te abre una consola para ejecutar modprobe, ifconfig y route ) de esta forma es fácil instalarlo desde la red y ademas sin demasiados problemas, no me ha gustado sin embargo que la unica forma de que instalara fuese dejarle particionar a su gusto pues si hacia las particiones sin más me metia en un bucle y no habia forma, tampoco me ha gustado lo lento que puede llegar a ser (32 megas de ram y 333 mhz) y ademas se calienta bastante en fin a equino donado ¡ !.

Muchas gracias por las respuestas y la linea que estoy investigando es montar un servidor ltsp o sea un terminal server como apuntaba kabutor aunque me he bajado un tutorial que me ha dejado la bandeja de papel casi vacia las otras sigeremcoas incluida la de blues, tiempo al tiempo.

Muchas gracias a todos y hasta pronto si hay novedades dado lo lento que soy contaré la experincia en otro hilo.

Lo dicho, hasta luego.

----------

